
The Why of Go - chewxy
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/go-concurrency-gc/
======
chewxy
Despite the title, the thesis statement of this talk is not really about Go.

Carmen first lays out the history of Go to add context to the main thesis -
This talk is really about software engineering, also known as programming
integrated over time. She recognizes that the big leap forwards is to remove
features

